# Socionics types correlated with Enneagram subtypes



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*ESE:* Sx 2, Sp 2, Sx 3, Sx 7, So 7, So 9
*SEI:* Sp 2, Sp 6, So 9, Sx 9, Sp 9
*ILE:* So 5, Sp 7, Sx 7
*LII:* So 1, So 5, Sp 5, Sp 6

*LSE:* Sp 1, So 1, Sp 3, So 3, So 6, So 8
*SLI:* Sp 1, Sp 3, Sp 5, Sp 9
*IEE:* Sp 6, Sx 7, So 7, So 9, Sx 9
*EII:* So 1, So 4, Sp 4, Sx 5, Sp 6, Sx 9, So 9

*SLE:* Sx 2, So 2, So 3, So 6, Sx 6, Sp 7, Sx 8, So 8
*LSI:* Sx 1, So 1, Sp 3, So 3, So 6, Sp 8
*EIE:* Sx 2, So 2, Sp 2, Sx 3, Sx 4, Sx 6, Sx 7, So 8
*IEI:* Sp 2, Soc 4, Sx 4, Sx 5, Sp 6, So 7, So 9, Sx 9

*SEE:* Sx 2, Soc 2, Sx 3, Sx 4, Sx 6, Sx 7, Sp 7, So 8, Sx 8
*ESI:* Sx 1, Sx 4, Sp 4, Sx 5, Sx 6, Sp 8, Sp 9, Sx 9
*LIE:* Sx 1 So 1, So 3, Sp 3, Sp 5, Sx 6, Sp 7, Sp 8 
*ILI:* Sp 3, Sp 4, Sp 5, So 5, Sx 5, Sp 7


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Really? Only ONE type is correlated with so 6? Seems odd for a fairly common type. o.o


----------



## PumpkinSpice (Sep 12, 2016)

SLI and triple withdrawn sp/sx! :ninja:


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I agree. IEI and sx 4.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana I'm curious about how you drew up these correlations. What are they based on?


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

I think that instincts are something more advanced and any is possible for any type. 
For the enneagram, it is a bit different, I do think that some types are not matching well with particular fixes.
Like, an LII 8 is really doubtful (due to Se PoLR).

ESE: 1, 2, 3, eventually 4
SEI: 2, 4, 9
ILE: 3, 7, 8
LII: 1, 5

LSE: 1, 3, 8
SLI: 5, 9
IEE: 3, 6, 7, eventually 2 or 4
EII: 1, 2, 4, 9

SLE: 3, 7, 8
LSI: 1, 5
EIE: 2, 3, 4, 7
IEI: 4, 9, eventually 6

SEE: 2, 3, 7
ESI: 1, 4, 6
LIE: 3, 7, 8, eventually 1
ILI: 5, 6, 9

From my experience e1 tends to be XXXj, e8 tends to be EXTX, e4 IxFx, e7 is EXXX, 3s tend to be extraverted, 9/4 introverted, 2s XFXX etc.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *ILI:* Sp 3, Sp 4, Sp 5, So 5, Sx 5, *Sp 7*


Dude what 

A lot of these are highly questionable imo.


----------

